# Blur ROMs



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

Are there any Blur ROMs still in active development? Sadly, I am going to be needing the use of my HDMI port for presentations soon, but it seems like the Blur ROMs have all been kind of abandoned.


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the mod summary at the top for MOD/ROMs/etc, but this isn't one of those  I couldn't see a way to turn it off.


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

I also can't see a way to remove the other two posts that were created. Sorry for the spam.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you post in the basic Droid X section, not the Developement sub forum, it shouldnt have the ROM summary. Development section is only for posting ROMs, not questions.

But to answer your question, I believe Liberty is the only Blur ROM that does support HDMI. It is still technically in active development, although it really hasnt seen any changes in a while. Although Shuji and Apex are Blur based, I dont think either of them have HDMI support.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe that Darkslide x has working HDMI as well. It is only .596 based though, not 602.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

*This forum needs moved to other area. Moderators, please fix. Also, you posted this thread THREE times.. 2 different names. I have tasked them to be removed. Be patient when you post, clicking the post button multiple times can cause that.. *


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> I believe that Darkslide x has working HDMI as well. It is only .596 based though, not 602.


You can flash darkslide x over. 602 odexed build and keep the. 13 baseband. Although for the Op's needs id recommend using the. 602 pre-rooted build.


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> *This forum needs moved to other area. Moderators, please fix. Also, you posted this thread THREE times.. 2 different names. I have tasked them to be removed. Be patient when you post, clicking the post button multiple times can cause that.. *


Sorry. The multiple posts happened when I was trying to figure out how to get rid of the ROM header and, as stated above, I couldn't find how to remove them.


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will check out darkslide and liberty. I've done liberty before, and I'm currently running the aosp liberty, so I may lean that way.


----------

